# Poor man's CO2 system



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

What is the cheapest (for a college student with a baby on the way  ) CO2 system? What all do I need? I am currently running a DIY 2 liter bottle setup into my HOB filter. I am sick of not getting the mixture exactly right and having too many bubbles and running out too soon, or not having enough bubbles/sec ](*,) . I just got an eheim canister and am currently making a diy reactor. What is the bare minimum I can buy, and where i can get it at, for a decent price? 

Dan


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The cheapest is to use yourself as the CO2 source, collect it into a bag and pump it in the tank every day or every other day, if tank is well covered. See

this section of The Krib.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> The cheapest is to use yourself as the CO2 source, collect it into a bag and pump it in the tank every day or every other day, if tank is well covered. See
> 
> this section of The Krib.


That cracks me up. I wonder how long he did it for and if anyone still does this. If you could get 3.5% CO2 bubbles right on the leaves (see Tom Barr's thread CO2 Revelations) it might work....


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's a link that Trenac posted on DIY pressurized: http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

Hope that helps,
Bill


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wondering as a side note.........aren't colleges and babies more expensive?! hehe 

Seriously, though, I use DIY without any problems. The formula I use gives me consistent and thorough CO2 output for at least 3-4 weeks. I use nothing other than the Nyberg Yeast Method. You will find her recipe on the net with ease. Prof. Nyberg specializes in microbiology, especially working with yeasts. So, I guess she knows what she's talking about

Good luck with everything! Remember, plants are very adaptable.


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Just wondering as a side note.........aren't colleges and babies more expensive?! hehe


They are both pretty cheap and I dont need to worry about saving my money or anything like that :---) . [-X

I will try playing around with other mixtures and see what happens. but it gets so frustrating that I dont mind buying a cheap tank, regulator and such to end the madness.

Thanks for suggestions and advice.

Dan


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i have thread in fertilizing about jello co2. but again it's getting it right, but it supposedly lasts a month and is far steadier. look for the thread near the top called dennerle co2 gel

but heres even better idea. i bought a tank the other day on ebay for 26 with shipping, and by talking around about it i got a very nice person to send me their old regulator and needle valve for shipping. the means are there. altogether it's gonna cost me about 40-45

just a thought.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the regulator part of the system is easier and cheaper to aquire. Generally, what's more expensive is the tank. Though that does really depend on where you live. Locally, the cheapest price i could find was about $75.00 filled for a 5lb tank. I called almost a dozen stores within a nice radius of my home. I stumbled across a great deal from someone leaving the hobby for a 5lb alum tank for $50 shipped. Filled it for $6 (on site fill) at a local center. A regulator could be bought for under $30, but you would still need to buy a needle valve (~$10) and the appropriate fittings(~10-15). I could see, at the bare minimum, a system being put together for $100-$120 depending on your local prices for tanks. I must say that pressurized units are well worth the money. I mean, if you've invested in a nice tank, substrate, lights and plants, why stop there? Though i do understand money constraints. I did dyi for a year. It's really one less thing to worry about after it's setup.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Take a look here for all kinds of info on high pressure co2 for aquariums with plants

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/Documents/Aquarium Pressurized CO2-sources.htm

Bob


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> That cracks me up. I wonder how long he did it for and if anyone still does this. If you could get 3.5% CO2 bubbles right on the leaves (see Tom Barr's thread CO2 Revelations) it might work....


He is still doing it. It is possible to get the CO2 content highe than 40 ppm with this method.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> He is still doing it. It is possible to get the CO2 content highe than 40 ppm with this method.


Man....that guy is nutso


----------

